# Loop reboot, how to bypass it to reedit a file.



## MrNoob (Aug 11, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.2 got into looting loop after a successful  updates and ports upgrades.
Also x11/gnome3 was installed successfully.
However after an attempt to get the Broadband wireless model BMC4321 to work i tried to install the driver bwn(4). Because i did not do such things before, i tried to add


```
if_bwn_load="YES"
```
to /boot/loader.conf , which was empty.
And then booting leads only to another booting. How could i remove the line I have added to the file?
The PC is a Lenovo Ideapad S10-2, if that is relevant anyhow.
Please I need your help. Cheers!


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 12, 2015)

In a similar situation, I had to boot from an installation disk (a bootable USB disk does the trick for you), mount the root partition, and edit the loader.conf. You may need to use `gpart list` to get the device name of your hard disk.

Refer section 2.3.1 in the Handbook to see how you can prepare a bootable USB disk.


----------



## kpa (Aug 12, 2015)

You can always drop to the loader(8) prompt when the loader screen appears. It should be selection number 3 on the 10.2 loader screen. At the prompt you can then unset the if_bwn_load variable and boot without the setting:


```
unset if_bwn_load<enter>
boot<enter>
```


----------

